# Leg Stretchers



## Jagermeister

Anyone ever use one of these, or do you prefer stretching the old-fashioned way?

http://www.blackbeltshop.com/century_versaflex.htm

Just curious.  If anyone has used these, please tell me what you think of them.  Thanks.


----------



## Ceicei

Well, I do have a Hurley 3000 Stretcher (not a Versaflex).  Stretchers do have their place and can help increase the ability to stretch, but the old-fashioned way works much better overall in promoting flexibility.  I still prefer the old-fashioned way.

- Ceicei


----------



## Jagermeister

what kind of stretches do you do to increase flexibility of the groin muscles?


----------



## Ceicei

I would put one leg on the table and slowly lower myself (on the standing leg).  I stop and hold, then lower myself slowly again, stop and hold, then lower a bit more on the third time and hold.  Switch legs.  Be sure to keep your back straight when doing this though.  This also strengthens the the knee of the standing leg.

- Ceicei


----------



## samurai69

Jagermeister said:
			
		

> Anyone ever use one of these, or do you prefer stretching the old-fashioned way?
> 
> http://www.blackbeltshop.com/century_versaflex.htm
> 
> Just curious. If anyone has used these, please tell me what you think of them. Thanks.


 

If you use it properly it can greatly inprove flexibility (and quickly), but you need to know what you are doing or have someoene that does nearby


I have used on in the past both with my work/clients and for my own flexibility.......very good (if you know how to use it effectively)


----------



## Shirt Ripper

When I first looked at it I didn't like it.  As I read of it my opinion remained the same.  As I scrolled and read the price I thought, "everybody has to screw people don't they..."

Looks as though it would contradict "normal" body mechanics...


----------



## Jagermeister

I think most stretching contradicts "normal" body mechanics, just as kicking at head level does.  So I don't think that's a valid reason to disregard the usefulness of a machine like this.  I don't know if I'll get this device anytime soon, but it seems that a lot people find them to be effective.


----------



## Jagermeister

I got this from the website http://atlantamartialarts.com/articles/stretching/index.html

"Split-Stretching Machines"

"Many of you may have seen an advertisement for a split-stretching machine in your favorite exercise/athletic magazine. These machines look like "benches with wings". They have a padded section upon which to sit, and two padded sections in which to place your legs (the machine should ensure that no pressure is applied upon the knees). The machine functions by allowing you to gradually increase the "stretch" in your adductors (inner-thigh muscles) through manual adjustments which increase the degree of the angle between the legs. Such machines usually carry a hefty price tag, often in excess of $100 (American currency).

"A common question people ask about these machines is "are they worth the price?". The answer to that question is entirely subjective. Although the machine can certainly be of valuable assistance in helping you achieve the goal of performing a side-split, it is not necessarily any better (or safer) than using a partner while you stretch. The main advantage that these machines have over using a partner is that they give you (not your partner) control of the intensity of the stretch. The amount of control provided depends on the individual machine.

"One problem with these "split-stretchers" is that there is a common tendency to use them to "force" a split (which can often result in injury) and/or to hold the "split" position for far longer periods of time than is advisable.

"The most effective use of a split-stretching machine is to use it as your "partner" to provide resistance for PNF stretches for the groin and inner thigh areas (see section PNF Stretching). When used properly, "split-stretchers" can provide one of the best ways to stretch your groin and inner-thighs without the use of a partner.

"However, they do cost quite a bit of money and they don't necessarily give you a better stretch than a partner could. If you don't want to "cough-up" the money for one of these machines, I recommend that you either use a partner and/or perform the lying `V' stretch described later on in this document (see section Working Toward the Splits)."

Kind of good to know, if you're considering the investment.  Hope this helps some of you.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Aside from the common stretching, like Ceicei suggested, I have the ancient 2 pulley system in my garage.  Total cost: $15.00.  Works just fine.


----------



## TigerWoman

I used a stretching machine for about two years.  While I don't think I forced it, I did go to the point where you can feel it and feel slightly uncomfortable.  It put too much pressure on my knees as the pads were right there and there was no going around them. And I noticed changes in my knees afterwards.  So I went back to traditional and gravity did its job and I am nearly down. Alternating front stretches with side stretches helps alot. Also do isometric stretches where you tense the adductors.  Hooking you leg on a high bar is good for stretching too without a partner. Also Hatha yoga helps that as they do alot of hamstring stretches and is good for off day work (new discovery) TW


----------



## jdinca

I see no reason to inflict even more pain on myself by getting a stretching machine. Old fashion stretching exercises have increased my flexibility quite a bit and I see no reason why I would want to do the splits at 42. If you want to buy one though, go right ahead.


----------



## tshadowchaser

Never bought one but thought about it often.  Years ago (when I was younger) I could do a full split and stand with my heel against the wall and have the other leg stretched till my toes touched the wall beheind my head. Age and not stretching everyday have put those things out of reach (unless I really tried for a few months) but I still can not see myslef paying the price people are asking for the better stretch machines


----------



## Jagermeister

I agree with you.  It seems like even more money when you consider that the machine is only good for stretching that 1 little muscle out of all those that you have.  I'll pass.


----------



## Sin

I like buddy strech for the same reason I like to lift weights with a partner...Because if something happens, my partner will be there to help me out...and it has happened many times before.  If you wanna work on it alone...Get yourself a pully system going.


----------



## Fluffy

Where I prefer the "buddy system" over anything else, I also own a versa- flex.  It's great for when you're at home and watching TV, just plop down for 15-20 minutes a day - make it a habbit.  I like mine, down time is stretch time.


----------



## still learning

Hello,  I vote do not buy one...!    Daily stretching is better....Aloha


----------

